# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  نظام الاستثمار الأجنبي في المملكة العربية السعودية

## هيثم الفقى

تزامن إصدار نظام الاستثمار الأجنبي مع قرار إنشاء الهيئة العامة للاستثمار حيث يكمل كل منهما الآخر، وقد جاء صدور الجديد بموجب المرسوم الملكي الكريم في عام 2000 ليحل محل نظام الجديد عدد من التطورات الهامة استوجبت ضرورة إعادة المظر في ضوابط الاستثمار الأجنبي التي تضمئنها النطام السابق بغرض تنقيحها وجعلها أكثر فعالية في تشحيع تدفقات أكبر لرؤؤس الأموال الأجنبية إلى داخل البلاد، وتتلخص هذه التطةرات في التالي:
أولا: أن التدفقات الاستثمارية في المملكة، وخصوصا تدفقات رأس المال الأجنبي، كانت دون المستوى المطلوب خلال السنوات القليلة الماضية. كذلك شهد تكوين رأس المال المحلي ( الإنشاءات والمعدات والمكائن ) الكثير من التذبذبات من عام الآخر خلال الفترة الأخيرة. مع هذه التطورات السلبية على صعيد الاستثمار برز اتجاه في التفكير إلى ضرورة مراجعة الأسس التي تنظم الاستثمار الأجنبي في البلاد، وقد كان الغرض من هذه المراجعة هو صياغة ضوابط وإجراءات جديدة تكون أكثر قدرة على معالجة هذه السلبيات وعلى زيادة رؤوس الأموال الأجنبية المستثمرة في المملكة.
ثانيا: ساد خلال الفترة الماضية شعور في أوساط المهتمين بقضايا الاستثمار في المملكة أن النظام السابق والذي صدر قبل أكثر من 20 سنة تجاوزته العديد من التطورات ولم يعد قادرا على الوفاء بمتطلبات تشجيع الاستثمارات الأجنبية على الوجه المطلوب. فمن أهم هذه التطورات إتشاء منظمة التجارة العالمنة والتي تتركز أهدافها في تحرير التجارة العالمية من كافة أشكال القيود من رسوم جمركية وحواجز إدارية وغيرها، والتي من المتوقع أن تنضم المملكة لعضويتها قريبا. تجيء أهمية إنشاء المنظمة وما فرضنه من ضرورة لإعادة النطر في النظام السابق من أنها قللت 
================================
حد كبير من أهمية الإعفاءات الجمركية التي كانت تحتل مكانا بارزا في منظومة الحرافز التي وفرها النظام للاستثمارات وذلك بسعي المنظمة المتصل لتحرير حركة السلع بين الدول وجعلها الأصل في التبادلاة إلى التجارية وليس الاستثناء.
ثالثا: تزايدت خلال فترة العشرين سنة الماضية حدى المنافسة بين الدول إقليميا وعالميا للحصول على نصيب أكبر من الاستثمارات الأجنبية، حيث تسارع الاتجاه الععلمي نحو المزيد من التحرر الاقتصادي والمزيد من التكامل الاقتصادي الدولي منا تطلب التعجيل بمراجعة الضواط التي تحكم تدفقات رؤوس الأموال الأجنبية حتى تتوافق مع هذه التطورات. على ضوء هذه المستجدات فررت الدهات المسئولة في المملكة أن الوقت قد حان لمراجعة شاملة لنظام الاستثمار الأجنبي السابق بغرض إضفاء المرونة اللازمة على ضوابط تنظيم الاستثمار الأجنبي في البلاد وبعزيزدرجة شفافيتها وتطوير حزمة الحوافز التي تتيحها للمستثمرين الأجانب وذلك حتى تتمكن المملكة من تحسين وضعها التنافس على صعيد الاستثمارات الأجنبية. وعليه صدر نظام الاستثمار الأجنبي الجديد بصورته المنقحةو الذي يعول عليه كثيرا في تهيئة مناخ افضل الاستضافة المزيد من رؤوس الأموال الأجنبية.
صدر النظام الجديد مستوعبا لأهم المستجدات التي طرأت على مناخ الاستثمار محليا وإقليميا وعالميا و مستجيبا في الوقت ذاته لكل ما من شأنه يعزز من موقف لامملكة التنافسي. فمع بروز وقوة الاتجاه العالمي نحو عدم التمييز بين الاستثمارات الوطنية والاستثمارات الأجنبية فيما يتعلق بالحقوق والحوافز والتأكيد على معاملة الاستثمارات الأجنبية نفس المعاملة التي تحظى بها الايتثمارات الوطنية، نص نظام الاستثمار الأجنبي صراحة على أن يتمتع المشروع الأجنبي المرخص له في المملكة بكافة المزايا والحوافز الضمانات التي يتمتع بها المشروع الوطني والتي تشمل على سبيل المثال لا الحصر الحصول على القروض الميسرة وعلى الأراضي
========================================
الصناعية بأسعار رمزية وعلى الأسعار التفضيلية لخدمات المرافق.
كما تضمن تنظيم الهيئة العامة للايتثمار إننشاء مراكز للخدمة الشاملة لتسهيل إجراءات الحصول على التراخيص كذلك نص نظام الاستثمار الأجنبي على أن تلتزم الهيئة بالبت في طلتات الأيتثمار خلال فترة ثلاثين يوما فقط من تاريخ استيفاء المستندات المطلوتة للترخيص. ولتأكيد حرص المشرع على ضرورة التقيد بهذه الفترة الزمية ووضع حد للإجراءات الروتينية المطولة نص النظام بشأن طلب الترخيص المطلوب للمستثمرالأجنبي فما يتعلق بتملك العقارات اللازمة لمزاولة النشاط الأستثماري المرخص والأغراض سكن العاملين بالمشروع. ونشير هنا أنه بالإضافة إلى الأهمية الكبيرة لهذا القرار في تخفيف أعباء التكاليف التشغيلية لمشاريع الاستثمارات الأجنبية، ينتظر أن يساهم أيضا مساهمة مقدرة في إنعاش السوق العقارية بالمملكة كما أوضحته استطلاعات رأي الكثير من العقاريين في أعقاب صدور النظام. كذلك كفل النظام المستثمر الأجنبي الحق في إعدة تحويل نصيبة من بيع حصته في المشروع للخارج أو من فائض التصفية أو الأرباح التي حققها المشروع أو التصرف فيها بأي وسيلة أخرى مشروعا يراها المستثمر، كما يحق له تحويل المبالغ الضرورة للوفاء بأي التزامات تعاقية خاصة بال مشروع. إضافة لذلك، حدد النظام بأن تكون كفالة المستثمر الأجنبي وموظفية غير السعوديين على المنشأة المرخص لها وليس على جهة سعودية كما هو سائد، ويجئ هذا التطور الإيجابي في ضوابط الاستثمار الأجنبي بالمملكة استجابة للتطور الإيجابي في ضرابط الاستثمار الأجنبي بلمملكة ايتجابة للدعوة لإزالة القيود على حرية انتقال المستثمرين من وإلى داخل المملكة إضافة إيجابية هانة على صعيد تحسين مناخ الاستثمار الأجنبي.
نص نظام الاستثمار الأجنبي أيضا على أنه لا يجوز مصادرة مشاريع 
==================================
الاستثمار التابعة للمستثمر الأجنبي كلها أو جزء منها إلا بحكم قضائي كما لا يجوز نزع ملكيتها إلا للمصلحة العامة مقابل تعويض عادل يدفع للمستثمر. وقد هدف النظام من ذلك إلى تأكيد توفير كل الضمانات اللازمة لحماية المستثمر من مخاطر المصادرة والنزع وتعزيز شعوره بالأمن إضافة لما يتوفر أصلا بالمملكة من استقرار سياسي واقتصادي تمتاز به على معظم الدول المضيفة للاستثمارات الأجنبية. كذلك نص النظام صراحة على حق المستثمر الأجنبي في تملك كامل المشروع إن رغب في ذلك. ونص النظام الحالي الصريح على عدم تقييد الملكية الأجبينة وعدم ربطها بأي حوافز أو امتيازات يعد إضافة كبيرة وخطوة متقدمة تجعله موازيا في نصوصه لأكثر الأنظمة المشابهة وضوحا وشفافية.
تضمن تعريف رأس المال الأجنبي الذي ورد في المادة الأولى من النظام لاإضافة إلى النقود والأوراق المالية والآلات والمعدات وغيرها، تضمن كذلك كافة الحقوق المعنوية للمستثمر الأجنبي مثل التراخيص وحقوق الملكية الفكرية والمعرفة الفنية وما إليها من حقوق، ويجئ تضمين حقوق املكية الفكرية في تعريف رأي المال الإجنبي تأكيدا على الالتزام بحماية هذه الحقوق في خطوة تنسجم تماما مع الاعتراف العالمي بضرورة حماية حقوق الملكية الفكرية وتراعي في الوقت ذاته الأتفاقيات العالمية الفكرية وتراعي في الوقت ذاته الاتفاقيات العالمية في هذا الشأن. كذلك كفل نظام الاستثمار الأجنبي الحق للمستثمرين الأجانب في اللجوء للتقاضي لتسوية المنازعات التي تنشأ بينهم وبين شركاء الوطبيين أو الحكومة متى تعذرت تسوية هذه المنازعات وديا.
توخي نظام التستثمار الأجنبي أيضا تهيئة الفرص للمستثرين الأجانب للدخول في أكثر من نشاط وذلك لإضفاء قدر أكبر من التنويع في هيكل المشاريع الاستثمارية، ولهذا السبب خول النظام للمستثمر الأجنبي الحق في الحصول على 
==================================
أكثر من ترخيص في لمشاريع الاستثمار. نشيرهنا إلى أنه من بين شروط الترخيص ألا يقل حجم رأس المال المستثمر عن 25 مليون ريال ( الدولار الإمريكي = أرتعة ريالات تقريبا ) بالنسبة للمشاريع الزراقية و5 ملايين ريال للمشاريع الصياعية و2 مليون ريال للمشاريع الأخرى.
إضافة للامتيازات العديدة التي تضمنها نظام الاستثمار الأجنبي، تزامن صدور المظام مع تطورات هامة على صعيدي الضرائب والتزويل هدفت إلى تهيئة بينة استثمارية متكاملة ومناخ داخل اكثر ترحيبا بالاستثمارات الأجنبية. ففيما يختص بالضرائب قات السلطات المسئولة بتخفيض الحد الأقضى لضريبة الدخل على الأجانب من 45% إلى 30% على أن تتحمل الدولة الفرق في الالتزامات الضريبية على المستثمرين الأجانب والبالغ 15% إلى حين صدور نظام الضريبة الجديد. كذلك وافقت هذه السلطات على السماح للمستثمرين الأجاني بترحيل خسائرهم لأجل غير محدود وعصمها من أرباح السنوات القادمة كيفما اتفق لهم دون إرباك لخططهم المالية والإنتاجية.
وعلى صعيد التمويل وافق صندوق التنمية الصناعية السعودي على تزفير التمويل للمشاريع الاستثمارية المملوكة لاكامل للأجانب.
المملكة تحتل المركز الأول في استصافة الاستثمارات الأجنبية المباشرة في مجموعتي غرب آسيا ومجموعة الدول العربية قاطبة.
فبينما زادت الاستثمارات الأجنبية المباشرة في مجموعة دول غرب آسيا إلى 6.8 بليون دولار في عام 1999م ( بزيادة 8% عن عام 1998م ) بلغ نصيب المملكة حوالي 5 بلايين دولار ( 74.6% ) ويتوقع أن يزداد الاستثمار الأجنبي المباشر في المملكة نبيجة للتطورات الإيجابية في السياسات الاقتصادية وإعلان الحكومة عزمها فتح قطاع للاستثمارات الأجنبية.
======================================
كذلك شهدت المملكة زيادة في الاستثمارات في قطاع الطاقة إلا أن إجمالي الاستثمار الأجنبي المباشر في المملكة كنسبة من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي مازالت دون الطموحات المرجوة حيث بلغت جوالي 22.8% في عام 1998، لذا من المؤمل أن تتمكن المملكة من جذب المزيد من الاستثمارات الأجنبية والاستثمارات الأمريكية على وجه الخصوص.

----------

